# zeigt Eure N-"Fanartikel"



## stuk (27. März 2011)

ich fang mal an


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (28. März 2011)

ok deine Tasche ist größer und hat mehr PS


----------



## wildbiker (28. März 2011)

Hab seit kurzem was zum anziehen


----------



## acid-driver (29. März 2011)




----------



## KHUJAND (29. März 2011)

acid-driver schrieb:


>



huch die kennich doch 

HGW nachträglich.


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2011)

Jetzt auch mit eigenem Gockelgrill


----------



## KHUJAND (29. März 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Jetzt auch mit eigenem Gockelgrill



Tag der offenen Tür in der Wurzelpassage.


----------



## WODAN (29. März 2011)

Auf dem Foto war es noch frisch, deshalb noch etwas geschwollen und "schief"


----------



## dreamdeep (29. März 2011)

Ne oder? Das ist ja mal heftig


----------



## wildbiker (29. März 2011)

Das nenn ich Liebe zum Bike und Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (29. März 2011)

Kalle fand es letztes Jahr beim dirtmasters gut


----------



## stuk (29. März 2011)

Krass und fein das mit dem tattoo

alter lenker (steht zum Verkauf)





alte gabel


----------



## WODAN (29. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Krass und fein das mit dem tattoo
> 
> ####



Ist außerdem mit 6cm Breite relativ klein und man muß es auf dem vollen Unterschenkel schon suchen


----------



## Tillninjo (29. März 2011)

Hier mal verzierter Kommunikationsknochen:


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2011)

@    Bernd


----------



## WODAN (30. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @    Bernd



Hi,
muß mal schauen wo ich überhaupt noch Welche brauche.
Egal, braucht man immer und überall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2011)

ehhh,-  Bernd ich meinte dein -N- Tattoo...  

Aber egal,-  ich kann dir die kl. sticker zusenden.


----------



## cycophilipp (31. März 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto war es noch frisch, deshalb noch etwas geschwollen und "schief"




RESPEKT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IceQ- (31. März 2011)

Tillninjo schrieb:


> Hier mal verzierter Kommunikationsknochen:



Fett korrekt aufs Strom geklebt 
Könnte ich bei meinem auch machen, oder ich warte bis das neue Dakota da ist und machs dann.


----------



## acid-driver (31. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> huch die kennich doch
> 
> HGW nachträglich.




tja, woher die wohl kommen 

danke


----------



## stuk (31. März 2011)

genau, auch danke


----------



## Tillninjo (31. März 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Fett korrekt aufs Strom geklebt
> Könnte ich bei meinem auch machen, oder ich warte bis das neue Dakota da ist und machs dann.



Hab auch erst den gebürsteten, schwarz matten Akkudeckel ein wenig poliert (ist hier aber schon wieder verkratzt) und dann aufgeklebt


----------



## WODAN (1. April 2011)

Auf dem Biketransporter etwas kleiner und dezenter


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2011)

viel zu klein...


----------



## WODAN (1. April 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> viel zu klein...



Gibt leider noch keinen A8 Kombi 

2 Bikes (VR demontiert), 2 Personen > 2 Std 45min nach Todtnau (330km)  

Mehr brauch ich nicht


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Gibt leider noch keinen A8 Kombi
> 
> 2 Bikes (VR demontiert), 2 Personen > 2 Std 45min nach Todtnau (330km)
> 
> Mehr brauch ich nicht



kerl nee... du verstehst mich auch garnicht mehr. 

der aufkleber is zu klein  ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (1. April 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kerl nee... du verstehst mich auch garnicht mehr.
> 
> der aufkleber is zu klein  ! ! !



Schande über mein Haupt 

Ich mag im Allgemeinen keine großen Sticker, egal ob auf dem Bike oder Auto


----------



## zwops (3. April 2011)

...mein Schutz für`s Köpfchen


----------



## wildbiker (3. April 2011)

Hat vlt. einer folgendes Poster rumliegen und brauchs nicht mehr?  Um das Poster hier gehts:


----------



## KHUJAND (4. April 2011)




----------



## acid-driver (4. April 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hat vlt. einer folgendes Poster rumliegen und brauchs nicht mehr?  Um das Poster hier gehts:




das gibts als poster? brauch ich auch


----------



## gravityjunkie (4. April 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hat vlt. einer folgendes Poster rumliegen und brauchs nicht mehr?  Um das Poster hier gehts:



Ich habs irgendwo rumliegen... mit Autogramm.

Und noch was...


----------



## wildbiker (4. April 2011)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das gibts als poster? brauch ich auch



Ja, lag am Sonntag bei der Trailshow von Marco Hösel aus, konnts leider nicht mitnehmen, weil Rucksack voll und anschließende Biketour noch anstand.



gravityjunkie schrieb:


> Ich habs irgendwo rumliegen... mit Autogramm.


Abgabe gegen Versanderstattung?


----------



## KHUJAND (4. April 2011)

acid-driver schrieb:


> das gibts als poster? brauch ich auch



kannste haben... hab noch einz da für dich.


----------



## acid-driver (4. April 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kannste haben... hab noch einz da für dich.



ganz stark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. April 2011)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ganz stark



hebich dir auf,- wann kommste rum ?


----------



## gravityjunkie (7. April 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Abgabe gegen Versanderstattung?



Geht klar. Meld dich per PN für alles weitere.


----------



## sluette (9. April 2011)

anschnallen liebe fattis : hier kommt das ultimative NICOLAI gadget für den nachwuchs:

(man achte auf die teamlackierung)






handmade im RUHRGEBEAT by user  undetaker  zur geburt meines sohnes letzten montag.


----------



## stuk (9. April 2011)

klasse klasse klasse
glückwünsche sowieso und nochmal


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. April 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> anschnallen liebe fattis : hier kommt das ultimative NICOLAI gadget für den nachwuchs:
> 
> (man achte auf die teamlackierung)
> 
> ...



Das ist mal richtig klasse und da wird sich der Kleine aber freuen


----------



## Jettj (11. April 2011)

Seit dem mein Hund beim Tag der Offen Tür beim Bikebauer war,ist sie auch ein großen Fan von Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (16. April 2011)

zwops schrieb:


> ...mein Schutz für`s Köpfchen



Doppelt genial - mit dem Made in Germany slogan verpackst du beides 

Bekommt man solche Sticker eigentlich gratis?


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. April 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



da  mach ich mal mit:




Nicolai und Pampers Bomber von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2011)

ein Berlingo ist ehh das beste Fam.Auto


----------



## Harvester (18. April 2011)

zu klein (bei 4 Kindern....)


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2011)

Fan-wear für´n Sommer eingetroffen. 





Team T-Shirtz für 2011.


----------



## frankweber (23. April 2011)

ein bisschen nicolai hab ich doch mit am Lago di Garda:


----------



## zwops (24. April 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Doppelt genial - mit dem Made in Germany slogan verpackst du beides
> 
> Bekommt man solche Sticker eigentlich gratis?



weiß nicht ob das die regel ist....aber ich habe damals beim kauf meines helius fr ein wenig gebettelt....


----------



## Tillninjo (23. Mai 2011)

Hey,
hier mal vielleicht etwas ungewöhnlicheres:






Weiß jemand bis wann dieses Design verwendet wurde?
Habe neben dem Aufnäher auch noch einen großen Aufkleber davon.


----------



## nicolai.fan (23. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch was das nicht jeder hat !


----------



## guru39 (23. Mai 2011)

Doch, das hab ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (24. Mai 2011)

Tillninjo schrieb:


> Habe neben dem Aufnäher auch noch einen großen Aufkleber davon.



so ein ding hatte ich früher auch mal zu meiner trombone zeit, müsste also so 97-98 gewesen sein. hat meine mutter mir dann ein shirt mit gepimpt !


----------



## G-Beret (9. Juni 2011)

Selbst gemacht...^^


----------



## chickenway-user (9. Juni 2011)

Jetzt noch nen hübschen Untergrund...


Wenn wir schon grad nicht beim Thema sind: Weiss irgendwer ob sich am Z3 nen Biketräger befestigen lässt? Wär so als Accessoire zum Nicolai ganz nett...


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2011)

Z3 

Bilder!


----------



## nicolai.fan (9. Juni 2011)

Sowas ?

http://www.st-versand.de/shop/gallery/bmw-z3-cabrio-1095-.html


----------



## followupup (9. Juli 2011)

ma gucken wie gut die folie auf dauer hält


----------



## wildbiker (10. Juli 2011)

Geile Idee... Was ist das für Folie, wo gibs die? welche Farben gibts?


----------



## followupup (10. Juli 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Geile Idee... Was ist das für Folie, wo gibs die? welche Farben gibts?



normale Plottfolie, selbstleuchtend / nachleuchtend , kann dir jede werbefirma die schilder/aufkleber macht auch besorgen.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juli 2011)

geile idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc_Fly (12. Juli 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> anschnallen liebe fattis : hier kommt das ultimative NICOLAI gadget für den nachwuchs:



... gibt es Baupläne um das Mega Mini Sitzbike nachzubauen.
... oder ...
... wie ist der Lenkervorbau mit dem Drehkranz von der Gabel verbunden.

greetz
Marco


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Juli 2011)

geiles teil.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Juli 2011)

der jüngste fan im forum!


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2011)

haste gut gemacht Kroiterdöner 

Die Augen..... Wahnsinn!


----------



## nicolai.fan (12. Juli 2011)

Da hat sich die 9 monatige Lieferzeit gelohnt !


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Juli 2011)

hehe danke danke! hat nix von der mama. sieg auf der ganzen linie! 

wird mal ne richtig hübsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (13. Juli 2011)

Mc_Fly schrieb:


> ... gibt es Baupläne um das Mega Mini Sitzbike nachzubauen.
> ... oder ...
> ... wie ist der Lenkervorbau mit dem Drehkranz von der Gabel verbunden.


hat ein guter freund meinem sohn zur geburt (04.04.2011) geschenkt und wird momentan von meiner tochter (16.09.2008) eingefahren. werde ihn mal fragen ob er pläne hat. 



kroiterfee schrieb:


> der jüngste fan im forum!


die aussage ist ohne geburtsangabe so nicht gültig...


----------



## Mc_Fly (13. Juli 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> hat ein guter freund meinem sohn zur geburt (04.04.2011) geschenkt und wird momentan von meiner tochter (16.09.2008) eingefahren. werde ihn mal fragen ob er pläne hat.


... danke ... 

@kroiterfee
Das Cap passt schon mal


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juli 2011)

da kann ich mithalten


----------



## Mc_Fly (13. Juli 2011)

ich noch nicht ... 

Unser Mini N-Fan hat noch 50 Tage Lieferzeit


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Juli 2011)

meine lütte ist jetzt 8 monate.


----------



## Mythilos (13. Juli 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> da kann ich mithalten



hat ne ganz schöne große rechte Hand und verheiratet isses wohl auch schon


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juli 2011)

Mythilos schrieb:


> hat ne ganz schöne große rechte Hand und verheiratet isses wohl auch schon



kam schon so zur Welt vor 7,5 Monaten


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2011)

meine... geht diesjahr schon in die schule.  

@Fibbs79 
kommt biketechnisch was neues ?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> haste gut gemacht Kroiterdöner
> 
> Die Augen..... Wahnsinn!




ganz die Mama.


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juli 2011)

Geplant hab ich noch nix - ION würde mir evtl. in der Nase liegen .... warten wir´s ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Geplant hab ich noch nix - ION würde mir evtl. in der Nase liegen .... warten wir´s ab



aha...
hast du dein Helius AM gut wegbekommen ?


----------



## Tillninjo (15. Juli 2011)

so, hab mir heute auch noch einen "Fan Artikel" gefertigt  (<- so sah ich dabei aus)


----------



## wildbiker (2. August 2011)

endlich mal passende Trikots zum Rad...:


----------



## stuk (2. August 2011)

hey, klasse.
sind das die beiden von ebay aus der letzten woche? bis 52,78e war ich dabei.....
so ein kurzes habe ich letztes jahr von meinem händler zum grauen rad geschenkt bekommen.....
mfg


----------



## wildbiker (2. August 2011)

Joa, sind sie.. Freu mich und wart aber noch drauf...Hoff zum WE hab ich sie.


----------



## Tillninjo (2. August 2011)

tz tz tz.... hier von ungelegten Eiern zu berichten...


----------



## wildbiker (3. August 2011)

Tillninjo schrieb:


> tz tz tz.... hier von ungelegten Eiern zu berichten...



Was heißt hier ungelegt, bezahlt sind sie...


----------



## Tillninjo (3. August 2011)

..ist ein Huhn auch


----------



## Harvester (4. August 2011)

kurzarm will ich auch haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2011)

DANKE an BikeBauer.de 





VULKATECH/NICOLAI


----------



## blutbuche (8. August 2011)

..auf die trikots hatte ich auch geboten ... glückwunsch !!


----------



## acid-driver (8. August 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> so ein kurzes habe ich letztes jahr von meinem händler zum grauen rad geschenkt bekommen.....
> mfg



der hat sowas? naja, son lausiger rahmen und die verhunzten beläge warens wohl nicht wert 

aber gut zu wissen


----------



## wildbiker (8. August 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..auf die trikots hatte ich auch geboten ... glückwunsch !!



Danke Das Kurzarm ist mir etwas zu groß, trägt daher jetze meine bessere Hälfte.. Das Langarm ist zwar auch etwas weit aber passt besser, kann man auch mal so über ein dickes Langarm drüberziehen wenns etwas kühler wird..


----------



## stuk (8. August 2011)

acid-driver schrieb:


> der hat sowas? naja, son lausiger rahmen und die verhunzten beläge warens wohl nicht wert
> 
> aber gut zu wissen



habs wohl ehr als FREUND "als als Kunde" bekommen.


----------

